# WESLEY CHAPEL, FLORIDA - Accidental Litter, if all aren't adopted - SNAKE FOOD!



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/pet/2988776650.html

This woman needs her 5 rats gone!!
Help her out and adopt some - she's willing to give them away!

Both Males & Females!
Black hooded & Gray hooded!


----------

